# SKYLINE PAINT CODE



## sentraser0429550 (Jun 23, 2005)

I AM LOOKING FOR THE PAINT CODE FOR THE SKYLINE, I THINK ITS A R34. THE BLUE ONE. I HEARD IT IS CALLED BAYSIDE BLUE. IF YOU KNOW THE PAINT CODE PLEASE POST IT ON THE FORUM. MAKE SURE THAT THE PAINT CODE CAN BE MADE IN THE US. THANKS


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Bayside Blue's Paint Code is TV2


----------



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

Since we are on the subject of car colors..what is that rare purplish blue color that I keep seeing on the R34's..I really like that color and want to know the code for it


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

TwistedGTR said:


> Since we are on the subject of car colors..what is that rare purplish blue color that I keep seeing on the R34's..I really like that color and want to know the code for it



If you Play Gran Turismo 4 its shows the name of that color. I can't think of it right off, but i've bought one on there.


----------



## szyslack (Jul 1, 2005)

if u r talkin about a purple paint it should b da midnight purple that is a rare colour I think they only make a few skylines wit that
n sorry dunno the code


----------



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

no prob, thanks tho..once I really like that color and want to try and get my car painted that


----------



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

Well I found the code for Midnight Purple but it seems like no american shops have the code..anyone know the american conversion for the code? or does anyone have the info on what company in japan has that code so my friend can call them and get the mix for the color?


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

here is all the skyline paint codes

BNR32
KH2 - Gun Grey Metallic
KG1 - Jet Silver Metallic
TH1 - Dark Blue Pearl
AH3 - Read Pearl Metallic
732 - Black Pearl Metallic
326 - Cristal White
KL0 - Spark Silver Metallic
BL0 - Greyish Blue Pearl (special order)

BCNR33
AN0 - Super Clear Red
BN6 - Deep Marine Blue
KH3 - Black
KL0 - Spark Silver
KN6 - Dark Grey Pearl
LP2 - Midnight Purple
QM1 - White
BT2 - Champion Blue
KP4 - Sonic Silver
AR1 - Super Clear Red II

BNR34
TV2 - Bayside Blue
QM1 - White
KR4 - Sonic Silver
KV2 - Athlete Silver
GV1 - Black Pearl
AR2 - Active Red
EV1 - Lightning Yellow
LV4 - Midnight Purple II
LX0 - Midnight Purple III
WV2 - Sparkling Silver
QX1 - White Pearl
EY0 - Silica Breath
JW0 - Millennium Jade


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

just ask nissan for the paint and they can sort it out for you for any of the above paint codes


----------



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

Ok, I told my friend to do that.. Does he just call the Nissan place in the US and they call the Japanese Nissan place and get the mixture?


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

Just call your local nissan dealer in the usa, they can provide any parts for any car even if not sold in the usa.


----------

